# BCM4212 on 2.6.31-r10

## creo

Hey,

I am new to Gentoo and previously used the Arch as my Linux distribution.

I downloaded and configured the kernel 2.6.31-r10 available from gentoo-sources. I disabled IA32-Emulation and actually want to use a non-multilib enviroment.

So far I have not got further than the usual install procedure do to a not working network card...

This is the problem:

Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g [14e4]

So far I tried to use the modules ssb and b43 with the firmware broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5 extracted with the software b43-fwcutter-012.

(lspci -vnn listed ssb under kernel modules on the Gentoo Live CD)

dmesg output (i have to copy everything by hand so this is a bit modified   :Laughing:  ):

b43-pci-bridge 0000:0b:00.0: PSCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

           -"-                             setting latency timer to 64

b43-phy0: B4312 WLAN found (core revision 15)

 -"-           ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 6, Type 5, Revision 1)

b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95

b43-pci-bridge 0000:0b:00.0 PCI INT A disabled

Thankful for any help...   :Idea: 

----------

## USTruck

Hello 

I have this broadcom on my Dell 1747. 

I never gain access with b43 kernel modules 

Finally, I use broadcom-sta (all ready on portage but masked)

Under kernel unselect  : 

 Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) (NEW) (network/wifi)

 Sonics Silicon Backplane support (device)

By a way when you unselect Generic IEEE ..... you remove b43 modules do not miss to select

IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) (NEW)  (device/network/wifi)

recompile your kernel, emerge broadcom-sta and enjoy

----------

## creo

Thanks so far...

 *Quote:*   

> IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) (NEW) (device/network/wifi)

 

What kernel do you run? That is not an option on 2.6.31-r10. Do I have to update?   :Cool: 

 *Quote:*   

> By a way when you unselect Generic IEEE ..... you remove b43 modules do not miss to select

 

Do not miss to select or unselect? This option is unselected automaticly when I disable Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) (NEW) (network/wifi).

----------

## USTruck

Hello,

I run under 64 bits with 2.6.31-r10.

To Select : IEEE 802.11 for Host AP ;  Device Drivers -> Network Devices Support -> Wireless Lan

Select : Wireless Lan (IEEE 802.11)

Select : IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) (NEW) 

You see some option under Host AP, I not enable any of them.

This is a mandatory requirements to enable WEP/TKIP/CCMP protocol/encryption with Broadcom-sta

Regards

----------

## creo

Thanks, this worked out...

According this page  the modules b43 and ssb with the driver are supposed to work on kernel versions higher than 2.6.32. We'll see, I guess   :Confused:  .

Thanks, again..

----------

